# Cast pro 10 ft 1-4 oz



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

anybody remember the cast pro 10 ft top tube size?


----------



## Ken Preston (Mar 3, 2011)

You can measure it with a regular hardware store dill bit guide (tips are measured in 64's of an inch).


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

I didnt have the blank on me...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm sure Tommy can tell ya.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

mine is measuring at or around 5/32


----------

